# e-bay shipping problem



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

A person bought 2 items from me.
I ship in a small flat rate box . I can ship from the house using these.
E-bay combined the 2 . when 2 won't fit in one box.
Is there a way to print the 2 original labels that I needed.
I sent the customer an invoice charging the customer for 2 small flat rate boxes, so I am all right with that , not shorting myself. just not able to pring more than one label.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Seems you should then put in one larger box they will both fit in and then have to eat the additional shipping costs...


----------

